# 2005 2500hd overheating



## scot m (Dec 30, 2004)

We just added a new 05 2500HD 6.0L to our fleet it has a 8' western on it, first time out i was having overheating problems with it. coolant temp as high as 250 and trans temp around 220 it did not matter where the blade was set it would not get enough airflow. i was wondering if anyone with 03>05 chevys are having similar problems.
we have other trucks ie. 99 1500 5.3L with a 7' blade and the temp guages barely move. any ideas out there?


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Sounds like you need the upgraded fan clutch. Does the truck have the plow prep package on it??


----------



## jclodfe2 (Nov 17, 2004)

i have an 05 2500HD 6.0 with a 8' Western., no plow prep package. i plowed here in Souther IN last week for 12 hours straight and no over heating problems. Did start to notice my battery getting weak, Truck only has 3300 miles on it.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

bottom line plow prep packkage that way ther ei sno b.s at the dealer when u start to have problems they jsut have to fix it


----------



## pneulancer (Dec 31, 2004)

*ovht TSB*

hi had my 2500 crew in today they replace the fan clutch,
tsb # 04-06-02-006
new PN 22149894, clutch, fan

hope this helps,
Eric,


----------



## jclodfe2 (Nov 17, 2004)

My salesman had my blade put on my truck with no snow plow prep package. He assured me that it would NOT effect any of my warranty on any part of the truck. This is the reason I went through the dealership on having the blade installed that way they did it and couldn't say someone else messed it up. I love the 8' western on my truck, not one problem with it. But I do live in Southern IN and don't get huge amounts of snow. Last week was kind of a freak snow storm with about 30 + hitting where I lived. Like I said no probems with my settup.


----------



## Zed (Mar 12, 2003)

have identical truck with 8 foot xblade on it. It started to get hot a few times on the highway, but never overheated.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a 03 with the 6.6 diesel and drove from northern indiana to sothern indiana with the plow on and no overheating problems, it got upto 200 but that was running 65mph


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

Scot,

Did you take the truck into the dealer, and if so what is the solution?
I would not accept that there is any charge for the repair, if you run into that ask to speak to the district serivce manager, not just the guy at the dealership. 

If you still have problems, post back here and let us know.


----------



## DERBYDON (Dec 3, 2004)

*Try running your heater on max with windows down*

I ran my 2003 2500HD from Dec 22d 0700 to Dec 24 1500 hrs, with only 4 hours down for sleep. No heating problems. but...

When the temp outside gets above 32, you need to crank the heat to max and run the windows down. I had some heating problems above 50 mph unless my heater was cranked.

I don't know about the fan clutch. My dealer says there are no adjustments and I'm not replacing unless I have to. (No snow plow prep - just timbrens and cranked the torsion bars about six 1/2 turns with no noticeable ride difference). IF you crank your torsion bars - make sure and realign the front end.

I think the Chevy's are good for plowing, but the dealers all set the ride soft to sell more trucks. I am working on a mod to my plow mount to direct more airflow into the grill. When I finish and test I will post pics and a diagram for all. (I work for a forklift dealership full time and have a lot of creative technicians that are glad to help me test my latest gadgets on the weekends). 

Right now we're playing with mounting a dancing snowman that lights up and sings "He's Mr. White Christmas.." on the roof of my truck and running a wiring relay. The song's from my favorite Xmas cartoon as a kid, and even though I don't need the extra amp draw, you gotta have a little fun!!


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Scot M,
Bring it back to the dealer and have the fan clutch checked out, It's a common problem with 03-05 HD's.
I had the same problem and they replaced the fan clutch and it's fine now.
I would also try to get a lifetime warranty out of them for the trans. or atleast a 100k mile warranty if the fan clutch was the overheating problem, being that you probably overheated the trans. and greatly reduced it's life expectancy.


----------



## frndinalowplace (Feb 5, 2005)

i have a 02 chevy hd and when we jsut got the plow on there we were driven with it low and saw that the truck overheated we simimply raised the plow and it was fine thats what we do from then on no probs since then try it


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Hate to repeat this info again but if you have a 03-05 2500 hd and engine temp climbs more than normal, drive to dealer, have updated fan clutch installed. Dealers in areas with snow are well aware of this and should replace it without an issue, at least if you are still in warranty period.Nuff said, I'll shut up.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Ditto grassmanvt


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

frndinalowplace said:


> i have a 02 chevy hd and when we jsut got the plow on there we were driven with it low and saw that the truck overheated we simimply raised the plow and it was fine thats what we do from then on no probs since then try it


Frndinalowplace,
You probably have a bad fan clutch too!
If it's a 2500HD it is built HeavyDuty and shouldn't overheat unless there is a problem with the cooling system, radiator maybe, but my money is on the fan clutch.
I'd check it out if I were you, then you could carry your plow whatever height you want!


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

*Overheating*

I have the 2005 2500hd. It came with the Snow plow prep. The first time I put the plow on it it heated up to about 240 just like yours. The 05's have no clutch fan. They now have an electric fan. It seems to me that the electric fan doesn't kick on until the truck heats up above 235, which doesn't seem right to me. My last truck was a 1500 Z71 and I plowed with the same plow and it never ever got above 210. I asked the dealer about it and they blamed it on the plow blocking airflow. Of course, when I drive the truck with a plow on it I drop it down low. My best guess is that this is a problem with airflow in the new design. I guess the electric fan is better than the clutch fan. I called Chevy and they said if it happens again to let them know. Sounds like the usual run-around. I guess its a wait and see....
g


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Bring it back and have them fix the problem... The truck has the snow plow prep package so it should not overheat with the plow on... plain and simple there is not grey and fuzzy area here. My 04 had the clutch fan problem... never overheated since then. Yours having electric fans it might just be simple to have the computer reprogrammed to turn the fans on at a lower temperature.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> Bring it back and have them fix the problem... The truck has the snow plow prep package so it should not overheat with the plow on... plain and simple there is not grey and fuzzy area here. My 04 had the clutch fan problem... never overheated since then. Yours having electric fans it might just be simple to have the computer reprogrammed to turn the fans on at a lower temperature.


 You know your right. I will and thanks for the input!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

gino said:


> You know your right. I will and thanks for the input!


The dealers excuse that the plow blocking the air flow is BS... you bought the truck and paid extra for the plow prep package what did they expect you do do plow with a screen door??? It just surprises me what dealers come up with when they do not want to fix the problem.

I brought my truck in when it was over heating. they called up 1 hour later an said the truck was all set. I asked what they did... they said nothing, the truck was fine and blamed it on the plow. I located the TSB on the clutch fan (mine does not have electric) and brought it to them them bulletin, and told them to replace the clutch like it stated... problem solved. Sometimes you have to force them to correct the problem.

I moved my plow last month on a 90+ degree day you know what... the truck never overheated even driving 5 miles on a strip of highway doing 65.

Good luck and let us know what they do to fix the problem so others with is can get it fixed.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

Well Well Well. I spoke to my Chevy dealer today and guess what! The 2005 2500hd has a bulletin out and there is a fix for the overheating problem. They have come out with a bigger electric fan blade for cooling. The truck is going in on Thursday. Thanks for the support. I really appreciate it! This site is awesome! Thanks again buddy! PS. I had to get to the service manager at the dealer to get an answer. He didn't know about it until I called and made him research it! Oh yea, 1 more thing. The dealer told me that the cooling fan doesnt even engage until the motor reaches 230 degrees. That seems a little hot to me. Would 215 or 220 be better? I guess I'll just leave it up to those geniouses who cant even set up a proper colling system after 5 years of trials.
g


----------

